# Thanks for the prayers



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that they seem to be working. Met with the Oncologist yesterday and my liver function is back to normal and the "Cancer Markers" are down about 25% after 2 chemo treatments. Went in for my 3rd treatment last Monday but the port wouldn't work so they sent me over to Radiology where I sat for 4 hours waiting for them in inject a dye and find the problem. Apparently the tube from the port to the vein was kinked so I had to go back to the surgeon to have it replaced (no, it wasn't a warranty repair and I've already been told I was kinky). Since I had him put the port on the left side primarily so I could shoot a rifle from the right side I learned that the vein is on the right side of my chest so he had to loop over to the other side which is what caused the kink so he removed the one on the left side and put the new one on the right side so now I have an incision on both sides. Guess that puts a stop to rifle shooting so I guess I'll have to hunt with a handgun and since none of mine are suitable for more than short range I guess I'll be forced to buy a new one.







Nurses told me not to lift over 5 pounds and not to raise my arms above chest level for a few weeks. Ever thought about how many things in your house are located above chest level and weigh over 5 pounds? What a joke. Anyway, things are going pretty good and I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate your thoughts, concerns and prayers. Take care.

Tom...........


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats great news!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good news indeed

get you a mkll target .22 and go plink all day long


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best news I've seen here on 2cool in months, Tom.. Glad to see you still got the sense of humor...that'll get anyone thru most anything. Looking forward to the you posting that the dammed thing has been arrested and is finally gone....

Got a colt woodsman 22LR pistola in the cabinet aint been shot in 40 years if ya wanna borrow something lethal.. Killing some rats or some paper might give ya a good release...:tongue:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the offer - I have one and a .22/,22mag revolver but I'm going to get something a LOT bigger.







Probably a Thompson Contender with a rifle caliber barrel.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tom, that is wonderful news!!! Thank you for keeping us in the loop. You know if you need anything....just whistle. jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Glad to hear things are going your way !
Get you a .17 HMR for some fun shooting, you can shoot that rifle without it even touching your sholder.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang Tom...wondered what happened to you!

Glad it's working!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Viking, glad the markers are down. That's great news. Keep your great attitude. Prayers still going up.
RT


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Glad to hear things are going your way !
> Get you a .17 HMR for some fun shooting, you can shoot that rifle without it even touching your sholder.


Got one and love it but a little light for deer (and illegal) but I keep it in the stand for fox, *****, etc. Could probably use my AR-15 or .222 but not real confident about stopping power unless a head shot. May just have to get the Contender with a .308 barrel. That should be a handful.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Dang Tom...wondered what happened to you!
> 
> Glad it's working!


Still kickin' and wondered the same about you. Sent you a couple of PM's but no reply - I'll try again. Take care.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you know what a great job you guys are doing. When I first started my Cancer Marker was almost 60,000 and a couple of weeks ago had dropped to around 45,000 - about a 25% drop. Today, I met with the new Oncologist and he showed me my latest - 1982 !!! He couldn't believe it. Still have a long way to go as normal is 3.5 but it sure is a big step in the right direction. Thanks so much for the prayers and concern. 

On a bad note I've told a few of you that a few weeks ago my wife found a lump in her breast and it turned out to be malignant so she started Chemo today. Fortunately, it was caught early and has not spread so she should make a full recovery. She has been pretty stressed over it (natural reaction I would think) and then her aunt, who was like a second mother, passed away Sunday night. 

You tend to get a little gun shy so this AM when I got a call from my daughter-in-law (who never calls me) I got cold chills. She told me my oldest son was at the ER but thank God it was "only" kidney stones. Been there, done that and I feel for him and understand the pain he is experiencing but it was such a relief that it wasn't something life threatening. I think I've had enough problems to last me a while. 

Anyway, thanks again for the thoughts and prayers - they are greatly appreciated. Take care.

Tom............


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good news.....keeping everyone in our thought and prayers...never give up


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I always enjoying hearing good news.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Tom..you sure got your plate full...but sounds like things are on the right road. Delighted to see your numbers...now..let's shoot for zero... Know the wife is scared..but that seems to go with the territory with all the females in my family...and..happy to say....all outcomes have been positive...

If ya don't mind...I'll keep up the praying stuff for you.. It shore can't hurt...jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Wife made it through chemo OK - little tired and queasy today but not bad. Son had surgery to remove the stone and is doing OK - should be released tomorrow. 

Jim - feel free to keep praying. The more the better. I'm hoping that after the funeral Saturday things may settle down enough that I can go turn a pen or two. We'll see.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tom...as promised I'll call in the morning after I get back from the East side!

You should consider coming to the swim meets this year...my oldest is aging off and the 2 younger are balancing between softball and swim...but I'm making them swin in honor of their sister! 

Hang tough bro!:smile:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys must be praying up a storm. I posted a few weeks ago that my cancer markers had dropped from 60,000 to less than 2,000. Found out today when I went for chemo that they have now dropped to 853!!!!! Please keep up the good work. 

My wife hasn't gotten any results but her tumor is much smaller after one treatment. Has her next one Wednesday but she won't get number results for another week or two but it's working. Looks like we're both on the right path. Thanks for your prayers and concerns. Take care.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats is awesome news!! You and yours are in my families prayers!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> You guys must be praying up a storm. I posted a few weeks ago that my cancer markers had dropped from 60,000 to less than 2,000. Found out today when I went for chemo that they have now dropped to 853!!!!! Please keep up the good work.
> 
> My wife hasn't gotten any results but her tumor is much smaller after one treatment. Has her next one Wednesday but she won't get number results for another week or two but it's working. Looks like we're both on the right path. Thanks for your prayers and concerns. Take care.


 Y'all continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. I lot of what is helping is in your own attitude and positive thinking.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Y'all continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. I lot of what is helping is in your own attitude and positive thinking.


x2


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good news Tom, but I'm not surprized at what some serious praying can accomplish. You both keep on getting better, and we will keep on praying for you.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great news. Prayers still coming from us as well.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad everything is looking up. I prayed for you the other night for a good while. You was on my mind and I talked to the Lord and asked for help in your healing. Praises for your good report.


----------

